
This startup wants to pay you to fly with strangers’ stuff in your luggage - prostoalex
http://qz.com/309185/this-startup-wants-to-pay-you-to-fly-with-strangers-stuff-in-your-luggage/
======
gvb
_to avoid unintentionally being a drug mule, for starters_

...and it gets worse from there! Carrying unknown packages from strangers is
an unspeakably bad idea. That was the cause of the Lockerbie disaster. That is
what is warned against incessantly in airports. _Professionals_ did not spot
the Lockerbie bomb, but "Carry" thinks amateurs are going to be able to
identify illegal and dangerous packages???

As someone who flies, I hope this fails fast and fails hard. I do _NOT_ want
to fly with anybody that is carrying some stranger's packages.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan_Am_Flight_103#Investigation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan_Am_Flight_103#Investigation)

~~~
rwallace
I'm going to have to agree - and this is coming from someone who is in favor
of Airbnb and Uber. There is a line beyond which a bold idea becomes a bad
idea, and I think this one steps over that line.

------
slackstation
This is going to make flying more expensive. If this takes off (pardon the
pun) and we have more people putting more things in their suitcase for money,
then we can see a future where everyone will pack their suitcase to max
allowable weight and size for free. This will add weight to the plane which
will cost fuel and thus drive up the price of a flight or cause restrictions
on carry-ons.

Additionally, I agree with gvb. I do not want someone carrying something they
are taking for a stranger on a plane with me. It goes sharply against my
interest.

Lastly, seeing how much people are willing to pay for stuff like this, (the
article quotes a $350 transport fee for a cellphone) budget travelers would be
doing this constantly to lower the price of travel. I could see a college
student carrying packages to bring down the cost of seeing the world to a
fraction of what they would normally pay. I'm sure there's an informal amount
of this already but, someone formalizing it into a business is scary.

tl;dr - I don't want to fly with anyone "GoCarry"ing.

------
maradori
As a frequent flyer, this startup idea interests me. But then seeing gvb's
comment .... yeah, this might not be such a good idea after all?

Additionally, in many countries in East (and maybe southeast?) Asia, being
caught with drugs is punishable by the death penalty...

------
chatmasta
Link to "startup": [http://www.gocarry.it/](http://www.gocarry.it/)

No personal information of founders on website is definitely a negative
signal...

